# Electric planes flying at 200mph will pick you up



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

*UberAir is hoping to debut in the U.S. in four years and later fly in British skies*
*Passengers will be picked up from the top of office buildings or shopping centres*
*Planes can cover 60 miles on a single charge and then recharged in five minutes*

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/science...inicabs-flying-200mph-pick-car-park-2023.html


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Ads from cir 1950s


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

To add on the story:

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&source=undefined&cd=&ved=0ahUKEwjW97iuzPvfAhVQS60KHYGDCSIQzPwBCAM&url=https://www.theverge.com/2018/5/8/17330524/uber-flying-car-elevate-prototype-la&psig=AOvVaw3YMaJN-wCyqzpVXTMjdmbH&ust=1548047471920376

Be sure to bring an umbrella, it'll be raining Uber drones pretty soon.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Does Khosrowshahi sit in his office alone
rocking back and forth
repeating over & over again:

“No way out, gotta think, no way out ,gotta think, no way out, gotta think
while
Googling “countries with no extradition treaty with US”

Slapping his desk and shouting “I GOT IT!!!! Uber Submarine!!!! YES, SCORE!!”


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ECOMCON said:


> Ads from cir 1950s


ZOOM ! ZOOM !



ECOMCON said:


> Does Khosrowshahi sit in his office alone
> rocking back and forth
> repeating over & over again:
> 
> ...


No.

The COCAINE causes DELUSIONS OF INVINCIBILITY . . .

( its still Free at Uber Corporate along with catered lunch and craft beer ?)

ROCKING BACK AND FORTH COMES LATER.

P.S. - Anyone besides me wondering what happened to " SANGAMO LAMINATED NUT FASTENERS"?

And the " Bright Future" that NEVER HAPPENED ?

Or
W.T.F. IS A " LAMINATED NUT FASTENER "?

( MUST BE BEFORE COLD WAR STARTED)


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Checking that my nuts are fastened.
And maintaining their Lamination . . .


----------



## Wraiththe (Nov 26, 2017)

Who are we kidding here? Insurance costs alone would be prohibitive. Supposedly they cannot make a profit as it is now, How could they possibly make this work? They dont pay for the cars, the maintenance, the gas, parts, they keep paying the drivers less and less… now they are going to pay for a flying car, and a PROFESSINONAL PILOT! and the maintenance and insurance on aerial craft is way more than a car... all for @%33 more... REDICULOUS.
To add: I don't want a package falling through my ceiling, much less some dude on his way to the airport.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol 

They are in full "pump up the IPO price" mode.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol
> 
> They are in full "pump up the IPO price" mode.


Uber kittens !

With ICE CREAM !


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

everythingsuber said:


> Oh wait.....on second thoughts.
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/science...inicabs-flying-200mph-pick-car-park-2023.html


Insanity.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Trying to fool suckers into biting on their worthless ipo


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

everythingsuber said:


> Oh wait.....on second thoughts.
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/science...inicabs-flying-200mph-pick-car-park-2023.html


This is absolutely breathtaking in the BS LOL stakes.

_"The company has conceded that it may need to train a new workforce of pilots. Thomas Prevot, its director of airspace systems, said Uber will initially work with trained ex-commercial airline pilots." _

However, the world is currently suffering a chronic shortage of commercial pilots, and it seems that at least one in every ten flights is delayed or cancelled due to 'pilot considerations'. Given this shortage of skilled operators, I think it would be reasonable to assume that they are fairly well compensated for their duties in the air. (they are not suffering)

And yet....they are going to flock to ÜberAir* and get paid as an independent contractor presumably in the region of $1.50 or maybe even $2.00 per mile *DUE TO THE FLEXIBILITY*! As independent contractors, not only can work their own hours but they have the privilege of supplying their own aircraft.

And they are going to be ELECTRIC planes!
_"The planes could cover up to 60 miles on a single charge, with batteries boosted again within five minutes."_

Of course. Keep in mind this is going to happen in only 4 years time. LOL Everybody knows that this has no chance of getting of the ground without the world's resident battery bucket-mouth Elon Musk, but he has been relegated to the corporate naughty corner, probably for calling Travis a pedo. Who knows?

I am really jealous I didn't come up with this story.

***how long until it is renamed ÜberDespAir.

.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

The crazy thing is some people actually believe it.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

"W.T.F. IS A " LAMINATED NUT FASTENER "?"

a. Planned obsolescence.
b. Insurance mandate to "insure" future claims.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


>


The only thing the opening got right:
When men arrive at their office 
They sit, put their feet up and nap.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

ECOMCON said:


> The only thing the opening got right:
> When men arrive at their office
> They sit, put their feet up and nap.


What I wonder about, is the size of the chimney on the BBQ in the first picture. No wonder that dude can afford his own personal flying saucer, he has a massive meth kitchen down there. That is the Heisenberg House. He is the 1960's version of Walter White.

.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

The IPO pump and dump force is strong with this one Dara.................


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> This is absolutely breathtaking in the BS LOL stakes.
> 
> _"The company has conceded that it may need to train a new workforce of pilots. Thomas Prevot, its director of airspace systems, said Uber will initially work with trained ex-commercial airline pilots." _
> 
> ...


What HAPPENS when a " FLYING CAR BATTERY" DIES IN MIDAIR ?

When passengers LIE about their weight ?

At Drive Throughs ?

In sudden Severe Weather ?


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> What HAPPENS when a " FLYING CAR BATTERY" DIES IN MIDAIR ?
> 
> When passengers LIE about their weight ?
> 
> ...


Well air traffic control puts them in a holding pattern while trying to land at LAX and as there are a couple of hundred of them trying to land God knows where I'd say there is a pretty good chance you're going to run out of time.

While on the subject of air traffic control the number of extra staff to manage these helicopters and the cost of pilots along with the maintenance staff engineers etc and then there's that actual cost per helicopter?

BTW if Uber can afford them and run them for the cost of a car let's all buy them cars are redundant?


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

I liked the original heading better.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Meanwhile, back in reality the Uber driver app tries to get me to drive through brick walls.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

From Car & Driver: https://www.caranddriver.com/features/a15129839/what-would-george-jetson-drive-feature/

In the episode "The Space Car," George instructs his wife, Jane, that a little button on the left activates "the horizontal power cluster."* This leads us to conclude that Jetson's car uses multiple separate systems for generating vertical antigravity and horizontal propulsion. *So the* Jetsons' car must be a hybrid *of sorts......

it gets better:

.......And it's a fast hybrid. Also in episode "The Space Car,"* the Jetsons are busted by a traffic cop for doing "2500 in a 1250 zone."* Considering they're on the way to trade in their old heap, *apparently 2500 mph is considered merely adequate* performance in the year 2062.

FUEL: Our one clue to what it may be is in the episode "Jetsons' Night Out," *in which George runs out of fuel for his car, and as it falls through the sky, he notes that he's "out of fuel pellets." *When he finally crashes onto some sort of suspended byway, he pulls into a "self-service fuel station" where he asks for "two bucks' worth of high-octane pellets"* and that the radium be checked.*

*https://www.caranddriver.com/features/a15129839/what-would-george-jetson-drive-feature/*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

everythingsuber said:


> I liked the original heading better.


My offshore helicopters typically have an airspeed of 130 knots.

How the Hell is an ELECTRIC powered fan blade Supposed to do 200m.p.h. !?!?

Utter B.S. !

Try a Harrier " Jump Jet " instead
Burn avaiation grade white diesel at 80 gallons per hour to achieve this type of performance.

With an F.A.A. MANDATED ENGINE REBUILD BY A CERTIFIED AVIATION MECHANIC EVERY FEW HUNDRED HOURS !

Your trip across town now costs $899.00 !

Install instruments and storm scope radar avionics for night flight.

Add a few hundred pounds of Electronics . . .


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> My offshore helicopters typically have an airspeed of 130 knots.
> 
> How the Hell is an ELECTRIC powered fan blade Supposed to do 200m.p.h. !?!?
> 
> ...


_"Your trip across town now costs $899.00 !"_

approved cost by GAO / Government Accounting Office


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Try a Harrier " Jump Jet " instead
> Burn avaiation grade white diesel at 80 gallons per hour to achieve this type of performance.
> .


I have it on good authority that these flying cars will run on 93 octane bullshit harvested daily from the executive suite at Uber Tower in San Francisco. Unlike fossil fuels, there is a renewable, never-ending supply.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I have it on good authority that these flying cars will run on 93 octane bullshit harvested daily from the executive suite at Uber Tower in San Francisco. Unlike fossil fuels, there is a renewable, never-ending supply.


But
What will the Uber Corporate Office
Run on
If there is a Shortage of B.S. !?

G


ECOMCON said:


> _"Your trip across town now costs $899.00 !"_
> 
> approved cost by GAO / Government Accounting Office


Go to their Auction site !

Entire cities up for sale !

Ever hit a bird at 120 mph ?
Get a small paper bag on a Rotary " Wing" helicopter blade ?
Sounds like the End of the World.

Typical passengers would get airsick in small light aircraft within a minute.

Weightless puke all over the cockpit !

Uber Never THINKS THINGS THROUGH !


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> The crazy thing is some people actually believe it.


I know right? Like watching television on your telephone? Nonsense I tell ya! Nonsense!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

everythingsuber said:


> I liked the original heading better.


But now you got Featured!!


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Meanwhile, back in reality the Uber driver app tries to get me to drive through brick walls.


Don't fight the app bro it knows man, it knows.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Weightless puke all over the cockpit !


That SPLASH sound you hear hitting your bedroom window at 2am... flying drunk pax puking out the window all over the place!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

In Las Vegas the over/under for the first Uber Air midair collision is 48 hours after the first flight.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

welikecamping said:


> "W.T.F. IS A " LAMINATED NUT FASTENER "?"


Well...my fine young Uber camper...

When you are a monkey...

And you get a little too spry...

And you start trying to do the nasty...8>O

On the zookeepers...a LOT...

They bring out this gadget....

Called a " LAMINATED NUT FASTENER"...

And well...it ain't pretty I'll tell you...butt...

Extremely effective...!...8>)

Rakos


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Here's a disaster waiting to happen.
Speculations?
A. Dad and little jimmy are on the ground
B. Mom little Jennie, Fido & bag of groceries are on approach with no visible personal restraints.

Only thing missing is George Kennedy as Joe Petroni and Burt Lancaster as airport manager Mel Bakersfeld














​


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

This is so much of an incredible bullshit story. It's obvious this story is out there to pump the IPO. Among the reasons this can't happen...

1. The FAA is not going to exempt Uber from the FAA commercial aircraft regulations. In fact they will most likely insist on strict compliance. 

2. No insurance company would insure this scheme under any circumstances. Commercial aircraft flying passengers have two pilots onboard for a reason. 

3. The more Uber flying things you have in the air, the greater chance of running into another Uber flying thing. We won't even talk about the power lines, fences, buildings and other structures they also could run into. 

4. Aircraft (even Uber flying things) are not a "drop and go" vehicle. Takeoffs and landings have to be well planned. Engines are shut down before passengers are deplaned. This takes time. Time is money. 

5. The cost for this scheme would be hundreds of dollars per ride if it even could get off of the ground. 

6. Retired airline pilots are not going to risk the liability this scheme would entail. A lifetime of work could go down the drain with one accident. This is why most retired airline pilots will not even offer airborne flight instruction.


----------



## Wraiththe (Nov 26, 2017)

It is amazing, the things we don't know... and how quick some morons are to leap before they understand where they will wind up.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

everythingsuber said:


> *Passengers will be picked up from the top of office buildings or shopping centers*


I would love to see the owners of these buildings grant public access to their roofs. Their liability insurance companies will have a field day raising premiums come audit time.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I hope that some people with a brain look into this..

Oh wait... our current news media?


Yeah don't invest in uber...


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I hope that some people with a brain look into this..
> 
> Oh wait... our current news media?
> 
> Yeah don't invest in uber...


Possibly thinking spend a few million promoting BS like this might equal a billion or two extra on the IPO. Preying on the stupid.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

everythingsuber said:


> I liked the original heading better.


What was the original heading?

They did that to me too on my thread, but they edited my original heading into the body of my OP. But that was probably because my entire post without it was a picture.


----------



## bpm45 (May 22, 2017)

I understand they are already working on a successor to UberAir. It's about to leak that Uber has made a major breakthrough in particle physics that will lead to the announcement of UberTransporter! No longer will you have to wait by the side of a dirty street or brace yourself against gale-force winds on a lonely rooftop, UberTransporter will whisk you instantaneously from where you are to where you want to go! Just raise the phone to your mouth and tell the Uber app to "Beam me up, Uber!". Flip-phones required.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

The only people who believe this nonsense are incredibly stupid people, the others how say they believe it are just shills who are trying to drum up the worthless IPO



tohunt4me said:


> What HAPPENS when a " FLYING CAR BATTERY" DIES IN MIDAIR ?
> 
> When passengers LIE about their weight ?
> 
> ...


By the time we have flying cars we will also have floating McDonalds.



BigBadJohn said:


> I know right? Like watching television on your telephone? Nonsense I tell ya! Nonsense!


There is a difference, we saw that technology emerge, first you could see TV on your computer before your phone and we had handheld PDAs before smart phones. We don't have flying cars, we never had flying cars. We don't even have passenger planes that can take off and land vertically. Uber an app company is not going to invent the flying car when car companies are not even working on it.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Wow if this doesn't say run from Uber, nothing does


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

In 6 years they will be promoting Uber rockets to Mars.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

ECOMCON said:


> Only thing missing is George Kennedy as Joe Petroni and Burt Lancaster as airport manager Mel Bakersfeld
> 
> 
> ​


You forgot Dean Martin as the cheating husband. He got Gwen pregnant, a stewardess he was going to Paris with on that doomed flight.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You forgot Dean Martin as the cheating husband. He got Gwen pregnant, a stewardess he was going to Paris with on that doomed flight.


Something so bizarre about Dino piloting a Boeing 707

Capt Vernon Demerist to his brother in-law Mel Bakersfeld:
"When I'm landing over 300,000 lbs of 707 I want a runway that's plenty long and mighty dry"

Like his martinis


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Nobody wants shit flying over their heads, doesn’t matter if the tech is there, nobody wants that, nobody wants to be watching Netflix not knowing if one of these things will fall on them (or doing whatever) until antigravity is figured out, this will never happen.

Drones maybe, not something that can fall through a roof. Even so, drones are annoying, and nobody really wants that noise on their pouch either. We love comfort and the flying days so far are nothing but annoying lol


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Reminder SEAL Team 5 and everythingsuber

_Take the wings off a 707 and it could be used as a tank.
This Plane is built to stand anything
EXCEPT A BAD PILOT !!!_


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> Nobody wants shit flying over their heads, doesn't matter if the tech is there, nobody wants that, nobody wants to be watching Netflix not knowing if one of these things will fall on them (or doing whatever) until antigravity is figured out, this will never happen.
> 
> Drones maybe, not something that can fall through a roof. Even so, drones are annoying, and nobody really wants that noise on their pouch either. We love comfort and the flying days so far are nothing but annoying lol


That's very specific. Bravo!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

ECOMCON said:


> Reminder SEAL Team 5 and everythingsuber
> 
> _Take the wings off a 707 and it could be used as a tank.
> This Plane is built to stand anything
> EXCEPT A BAD PILOT !!!_


I love George Kennedy's quote, but physically impossible. All 4 Boeing engines are affixed to the wings on a 707. The correct terminology for a powerless aircraft is a dead stick.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I love George Kennedy's quote, but physically impossible. All 4 Boeing engines are affixed to the wings on a 707. The correct terminology for a powerless aircraft is a dead stick.


The real star of Airport 1970 was the Boeing 707.

The French Connection Real Star was the Continental Mark III, I seriously fell in love with that car.
That car got more screen time than Hackman.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Vibrate at the proper Frequency .


Wonkytonk said:


> Don't fight the app bro it knows man, it knows.


The Atoms of a brick wall are in morion.

Solids are Not Actually solid.

You can penetrate the brick wall.

Harmonic Alignment

Just as your hand can penetrate a pool of water.

Think BEYOND QUANTUM.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> The Atoms of a brick wall are in morion.


You know this sentence hung me up...

I read...

"The Atoms of a brick wall are in *morons*."

was all I could get till I reread it.....8>)

Is the monkey the only one...???

Rakos


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Rakos said:


> You know this sentence hung me up...
> 
> I read...
> 
> ...


I'm checking on this "moron" stuff right now......
I'm On Hold.......hello?........Hell....Lowwwww?..........geezus!!....
Might as well be calling uber customer service...........HELLO???.......... tohunt4me ?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

ECOMCON said:


> I'm checking on this "moron" stuff right now......
> I'm On Hold.......hello?........Hell....Lowwwww?..........geezus!!....
> Might as well be calling uber customer service...........HELLO???..........


Careful with your notion,
Don't start a commotion....
They are only in morion, 
Until your Girl with locomotion,
A potion and lots of emotion,
Arrives to set things in motion,
With a little loving lotion,
And lots of loving devotion,
By the cool waters of the ocean

.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Oops . . . motion.
Atoms are always in Motion.

Yet
They are in Morons.
And
Just as Restless there also.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

A little spelling error caused a komoshun...oops.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

everythingsuber said:


> *UberAir is hoping to debut in the U.S. in four years and later fly in British skies*




They should call it UberHigh

Because they must be high if they think anyone is gonna buy this BS


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

everythingsuber said:


> *UberAir is hoping to debut in the U.S. in four years and later fly in British skies*




Can you all hear my eyes rolling in my head?


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Yam Digger said:


> Can you all hear my eyes rolling in my head?


That sounds painful.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> The IPO pump and dump force is strong with this one Dara.................


I wish Uber and Lyft would hurry up and get it over with.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Yam Digger said:


> Can you all hear my eyes rolling in my head?


There's an app for that.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.eisfeldj.augendiagnose&hl=en_US


----------



## majxl (Jan 6, 2017)

As Uber is working hard to convince investors to invest in a future IPO, most successful investors are looking for business with excellent financial results. But for Uber this may be impossible to ever achieve...Flying taxis stories are easier to publish


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Its like PARIS HILTON

ANY PUBLICITY IS GOOD PUBLICITY . . .


----------



## QtheDriver (Jan 16, 2019)

They've known how to make this shit for a long while, they are just scared of what happens if you release advanced technology like that to the general public.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

welikecamping said:


> "W.T.F. IS A " LAMINATED NUT FASTENER "?"
> 
> a. Planned obsolescence.
> b. Insurance mandate to "insure" future claims.


c. Birth control
d. Behavior modification device


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> What HAPPENS when a " FLYING CAR BATTERY" DIES IN MIDAIR ?
> 
> When passengers LIE about their weight


my thoughts too...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ECOMCON said:


> Here's a disaster waiting to happen.
> Speculations?
> A. Dad and little jimmy are on the ground
> B. Mom little Jennie, Fido & bag of groceries are on approach with no visible personal restraints.
> ...


Probably a STEEL DASHBOARD

AND STEERING WONT COLLAPSE ON IMPACT !

Nice chest skewer.

Which Reminds me . . . why ARE THERE NOT AIR BAGS ON PLANES ????



everythingsuber said:


> Possibly thinking spend a few million promoting BS like this might equal a billion or two extra on the IPO. Preying on the stupid.


ANYTHING IS PREFERABLE TO PAYING THE DAMN DRIVERS !!!!!



SEAL Team 5 said:


> I would love to see the owners of these buildings grant public access to their roofs. Their liability insurance companies will have a field day raising premiums come audit time.


I STILL want to use the BLIMP tie up pole atop the EMPIRE STATE BUILDING !

Think a half hitch would hold a blimp like a horse on the " hitching post " ?

( check " secret" 103 floor balcony on Empire State Building. The future as envisioned in 1929 . . . )


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

BigBadJohn said:


> I know right? Like watching television on your telephone? Nonsense I tell ya! Nonsense!


A lot of us never do this.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Wraiththe said:


> Who are we kidding here? Insurance costs alone would be prohibitive. Supposedly they cannot make a profit as it is now, How could they possibly make this work? They dont pay for the cars, the maintenance, the gas, parts, they keep paying the drivers less and less&#8230; now they are going to pay for a flying car, and a PROFESSINONAL PILOT! and the maintenance and insurance on aerial craft is way more than a car... all for @%33 more... REDICULOUS.
> To add: I don't want a package falling through my ceiling, much less some dude on his way to the airport.


They'll most likely fly it like a driverless car, I wouldn't put it past Uber.

Just wait for the first pax to have to take a whizz, golden showers, come to think of it Trump may like this and hold the government hostage until congress gives Uber a 100 billion so he can have golden showers on demand.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Uber Air should tell Trump his wall won't work.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Trumps wall won’t stop illegals from hailing an Uber taxi and flying over his wall.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

BigBadJohn said:


> I know right? Like watching television on your telephone? Nonsense I tell ya! Nonsense!


Current tech has been in the works since the 80's, some earlier. Uber pulled this one out their ass, after driverless cars had a serve set back.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

The only thing I have seen Uber....

Pull out of it's a$$ are low rates....

Untill Uber started dumpster diving...

For a while I think we had a thang....8>)

Too bad all great things come to an end....

Something new will replace it....

It always does....8>)

Rakos


----------

